# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Σωματόμορφες Διαταραχές (Υποχονδρίαση, Αρρωστοφοβία κτλ) >  Αρρωστοφοβια-καρκινος

## karamela_09

Καλησπερα!
Εδω και περιπου ενα χρονο ταλαιπωρω τον ευατο μου και τους γυρω μου με αυτον τον φοβο.Οτι συμπτωμα και να παρουσιασω το μυαλο μου παει αμεσως στο κακο με αποτελεσμα να τρεχω συνεχεια στους γιατρους να με πιανει κριση να μην μπορω να κοιμηθω, να κλαιω συνεχεια ,να εχω δυσπνοια ,τρομερο φοβο,εμετο ,διαρροια,να μην μπορω να φαω...Ολα αυτα κρατουν μεχρι να παρω διαγνωση οτι δεν εχω κατι και ηρεμησω...
Κανω συχνα εξετασεις και ολα καλα!
Αυτες τις ημερες μου εχει κολλησει οτι εχω υπονυχιο μελανωμα διοτι εδω και ενα χρονο εχω βγαλει στα 2 μικρα νυχια του ποδιου μου 2 καθετες γραμμες.
Φυσικα πηγα σε δερματολογο πριν 6 μηνες και σε παθολογο (ζω Γερμανια ευτυχως δεν πληρωνω επισκεψεις και εξετασεις) μου ειπαν λοιπον οτι δεν εχω κατι τετοιο ...
Ελα ομως που δεν φευγουν αυτα τα σημαδακια εχει περασει ενας χρονος απο τοτε που τα εχω κ αρχισα να πανικοβαλομαι παλι...
Δυστυχως καταφευγω στο ιντερνετ οπου οι εικονες για μελανωμα ειναι παρεμφερης με αυτο που εχω...
Την Τεταρτη εκλεισα ραντεβου σε δερματολογο παλι...
Αρχισα ψυχοθεραπεια και η διαγνωση μου ειναι μεση καταθλιψη και φοβια...
Καπου εδω να πω οτι ολοι στην οικογενεια μου ειχαν καποια αρρωστια και εφυγαν ολοι...εγω τους φροντιζα οπως και τη γιαγια μου η οποια πασχει απο αλτσχαιμερ...
Η ψυχολογος μου ειπε ειναι φυσιολογικο με οτι εχω περασει να εμφανιζω κατι τετοιο...
Η αγωγη μου ειναι προς το παρον φυτικη, παιρνω ενα δισκιο το βραδυ.
Το εν λογω περιεχει βαλσαμοχορτο...
Ειναι δυνατον να κανουν λαθους 2 ιατροι σε διαγνωση;Με προβληματιζει γιατι ειναι πολυ δυσκολη η διαγνωση του διαβασα φυσικα στο νετ...
Ελπιζω συντομα να τελειωσει αυτος ο εφιαλτης διοτι νιωθω οτι δεν αντεχω αλλο και κανω κακο και στους γυρω μου με την συμπεριφορα μου..
Χαρηκα που σας βρηκα και συγγνωμη για το τοσο μεγαλο κειμενο...

Εστάλη από SM-A320FL στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## glamshine4ever

Θα έλεγα να δεις τα πράγματα από άλλη οπτική και να βάλεις καλά στο μυαλό σου αυτό που γράφεις...ήδη έχεις συνειδητοποιήσει πως ταλαιπωρείς τους γύρω σου και θα σου πω από προσωπική εμπειρία κουράζονται κιόλας και αν τυχόν συμβεί κάτι σοβαρό δε θα δώσουν την πρέπουσα σημασία...η ιστορία με το λύκο και τα πρόβατα. Ίσως το κάνεις (ασυναίσθητα) για να τραβήξεις την προσοχή τους...ίσως πάλι ζορίζεσαι και ξεσπάς εκεί. Το ίντερνετ το ξέρεις και συ καλά δεν ειναι καλός σύμβουλος υγείας και πραγματικά απορώ πως το επιτρέπουν να υπάρχουν αυτές οι σελίδες.Γιατί όμως παρατηρείς τόσο πολύ τον εαυτό σου? Προσπάθησε να σπάσεις αυτό τον κύκλο δε σε οδηγεί πουθενά και απλά χάνεις τη ζωή σου και τις καλές στιγμές.

----------


## karamela_09

Δυστυχως τον παρατηρω γιατι εχω την πεποιηθηση οτι εαν ειναι να μου συμβει κατι να το προλαβω στην αρχη....
Δυστυχως ο φοβος με κυριευει...

----------


## karamela_09

Ζοριζομαι εδω και 2 χρονια σχεδον που μεταναστευσα Γερμανια.Επισης πριν απο 5 μηνες εχασα τον πατερα μου και το προβλημα απο εκει επιδεινώθηκε.

----------


## glamshine4ever

Λυπάμαι για την απώλεια σου...ίσως εκεί είναι η απάντηση στο πρόβλημα που βιώνεις. Έχασες τον πατέρα σου από κάποια ασθένεια? Μήπως φοβάσαι ότι είσαι η επόμενη? Όσο για το εξωτερικό είναι ζόρικο εγώ για σπουδές είχα πάει και είχα ζοριστεί αρκετά...αλλά κατά κάποιο τρόπο αυτό είναι επιλογή μας ή μπορεί και να βελτιωθεί στο μέλλον μετά από κάποια γνωριμία ή με κάποιο άλλο τρόπο.

----------


## karamela_09

Ναι ειχε χαπ ο μπαμπας μου,η μαμα μου ειχε καρκινο.
Επισης φροντιζα 2 χρονια την γιαγια μου με ανοια..
Τραβαω ζορι εδω δυστυχως...
Μου ειναι δυσκολο δε ξερω εαν το εχω βγαλει ως αντιδραση ολο αυτο...
Βαρεθηκα ειλικρινα να τρεχω απο γιατρο σε γιατρο.
Εχουν πεθανει επισης μπροστα μου 3 ανθρωποι....
Ειναι και τα βιωματα...

----------


## glamshine4ever

Ψυχολόγος δεν είμαι αλλά θεωρώ απόλυτα λογική την αντίδραση σου και όλα τα ψυχοσωματικά που έχεις κατά καιρούς, με βάση την ιστορία σου. Εχεις βρει κάτι να σου δίνει χαρα? πχ μια σχέση ένα παιδάκι κάτι? ή είσαι στην καθημερινή ρουτίνα ...θα πρέπει να ξεφεύγεις με κάτι που σου δίνει χαρά για να σπάσεις αυτό τον κύκλο με τους γιατρούς.

----------


## karamela_09

Ετσι ειπε και η ψυχολογος οτι ειναι φυσιολογικο.
Με το γιο μου ασχολούμαι αλλα στεναχωριεται κ αυτο να με βλεπει ετσι.
Σερνομαι να ανταπεξελθω στην καθημερινοτητα γι αυτον.
Βγαινουμε εξω προσπαθω πολυ μολις γυριζω εδω σπιτι τα παντα με πλακωνουν.
Ειμαι και σε ξενη χωρα μονη μου ο αντρας μου δουλευει πολλες ωρες δεν υπαρχει χρονος για εμας δυστυχως.

----------


## glamshine4ever

Η μοναξιά δεν έχει να κάνει με την χώρα πιστεύω αλλά με την διάθεση και τις παρέες (κοινωνικό περιβάλλον) που μπορεί να έχει ο καθένας. Και στον παράδεισο να είσαι αν δεν έχεις καλή παρέα ή διάθεση δεν έχει σημασία. Προσωπικά έχω μια πολυ ωραία οικογένεια, ζω σε ένα ακριβό προάστειο σε ένα μεγάλο και υπέροχο σπίτι, έναν σύζηγο που με λατρεύει και πάλι δε μπορώ να χαρώ τίποτα...Σίγουρα είχες δύσκολες καταστάσεις αδιαμφισβήτητο όμως η ζωή συνεχίζεται. Η εμμονή στην ευτυχία δε με αγγίζει και νομίζω είναι μαρκετίστικο. Δε νομίζω να υπάρχουν μονιμα ευτυχισμένοι άνθρωποι (εκτός και αν δεν έχουν συναίσθημα). Απλά πρέπει να ζεις τη στιγμή, πχ πήγες έξω περασες ωραία μια χαρά μπορεί γυρνώντας σπίτι να νοιώσεις χάλια...ειναι και παλι ΟΚ. Κάνε αποδοχή και προχώρα και κάτι άλλο να κάνεις. Προσευχή πολύ και συχνά, βοηθάει την ψυχή!

----------


## karamela_09

Προσευχομαι τακτικα ,αναβω και το καντηλακι μου...εχεις δικιο απολυτο σε αυτο που λες...
Προσπαθω ν'αποδεχτω τα νεα δεδομενα δε ξερω γιατι μου ειναι τοσο δυσκολο και μου βγαινει με αυτο το τροπο...

----------


## elis

Και μια μετανοια ρε παιδια κ αγρυπνια

----------


## tony_c2018

> Εδω και περιπου ενα χρονο ταλαιπωρω τον ευατο μου και τους γυρω μου με αυτον τον φοβο.Οτι συμπτωμα και να παρουσιασω το μυαλο μου παει αμεσως στο κακο με αποτελεσμα να τρεχω συνεχεια στους γιατρους να με πιανει κριση να μην μπορω να κοιμηθω, να κλαιω συνεχεια ,να εχω δυσπνοια ,τρομερο φοβο,εμετο ,διαρροια,να μην μπορω να φαω...Ολα αυτα κρατουν μεχρι να παρω διαγνωση οτι δεν εχω κατι και ηρεμησω...


Τα έχω περάσει, τα ίδια και χειρότερα!
--Για τη διάρροια βρες ρίγανη. Όταν σε ξαναπιάσει βράσε ένα κουταλάκι του γλυκού ρίγανη (για 10 δευτερα βρασμού περίπου), γέμισε ένα ποτήρι του νερού μέχρι τα μισά απ' αυτό, το υπόλοιπο συμπλήρωσε το με κρύο νερό, και πιες το μονορούφι χωρίς ζάχαρη. 

--Για τα άλλα, έχεις διαβάσει την περίπτωση μου και ξέρεις, οπότε δεν λέω τίποτα. 

--Τη στιγμή που νιώθεις να έρχεται η κρίση πανικού, πάρε μια βαθιά αναπνοή από το στόμα, κλείσε το στόμα σαν να θέλεις να μη βγει ο αέρας, φούσκωσε τα μάγουλα σου από τον αέρα αυτόν και άσε τον να βγει αργά ανάμεσα από τα χείλια σου. Επανέλαβε τη διαδικασία, μέχρι να νιώσεις καλύτερα και μέτρα τις αναπνοές που κάνεις. Συνήθως μετά την τρίτη ή την τέταρτη, η κρίση αρχίζει να υποχωρεί, αλλά μην κάνεις συνέχεια αναπνοές. Το μέτρημα θα σε βοηθήσει να μάθεις πόσες περίπου είναι οι αναπνοές που χρειάζεσαι. Με τον τρόπο αυτό, την επόμενη φορά που θα δεις την κρίση να έρχεται, θα ξέρεις εκ των προτέρων πόσες περίπου αναπνοές χρειάζονται για να νιώσεις καλύτερα κι έτσι σταδιακά θα περιορίζεται και το άγχος σου. 

Καλή επιτυχία!

----------


## karamela_09

Ευχαριστω πολυ!
Τωρα εχω εντονους πονους στη πλατη και δυσπνοια!
Φυσικα και το μυαλο μου παει στο κακο,δεν ηρεμω απο το ενα ερχεται το αλλο....

----------


## glamshine4ever

> Φυσικα και το μυαλο μου παει στο κακο,δεν ηρεμω απο το ενα ερχεται το αλλο....


Μόνη σου ξέρεις πως δεν έχεις κάτι...η δύσποια είναι το Νο1 ψυχοσωματικό. Προσπάθησε να το εμπεδώσεις. Όσο για την πλάτη, όταν είμαστε στρεσαρισμένοι κρατάμε τους μυες της πλάτης σε συγκεκριμένη θέση (χωρίς να το καταλαβαίνουμε) με αποτέλεσμα να πονάνε. Σου μεταφέρω τη δική μου εμπειρία γιατί τα έχω περάσει όλα αυτά. Αλήθεια με την υγεία των άλλων πχ του παιδιού σου είσαι το ίδιο αρρωστοφοβική?

----------


## karamela_09

Ναι με το παιδιου μου την υγεια βεβαια ανησυχω αλλα προσπαθω να το ελεγχω...
Με το παραμικρο τρομαζω και ψαχνω το πως και το γιατι...

----------

